# I broke out the 22 Mag today...



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I was actually out trying to shoot the foxes that we kept seeing during deer hunting but with no luck, the tree I was sitting under was making noises and it turned out to be these guys... I probably haven't shot my 22 mag in over 5 years and I forgot how much I love that gun!









And now for those foxes.... :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

GKBassplayer said:


> I was actually out trying to shoot the foxes that we kept seeing during deer hunting but with no luck, the tree I was sitting under was making noises and it turned out to be these guys... I probably haven't shot my 22 mag in over 5 years and I forgot how much I love that gun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where were you hunting?


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Emily Mn


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

oh i saw your location as fargo and no snow in the photo. It didnt add up. No snow for you guys yet huh?


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

That was at my parents place, That photo was actually a couple days before but there is plenty of snow there now


----------

